# Congratulations Zeek!!!



## Hurt (Jul 22, 2012)

So many of us were wondering where the heck "The Gearfather" Zeek was yesterday...the old wolf was just flat out MIA all day!


Wellllll


He ran off and GOT MARRIED!!!!


So I just want to wish him congratulations and the best of luck! Now get back to work the community needs you!


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats dude. You got married and i got a message today? Thats dedication for you. If i snuck onto the computer the day after getting married my ass would have been toasted.


----------



## JOMO (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats EZ! You sly dog you!


----------



## Zeek (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks guys!! Since I have the kids we won't be doing a honeymoon, will have to be a all family event of some kind, trip somewhere but Karen has her own practice so taking any real time off is out of question for her.

 btw I was givingher a hard time when we did the vows. I wanted to add in there " I will never toss out my husbands gear"


----------



## Jada (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats EZ!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 22, 2012)

congrats my brother!!!!! you sneaky bastard


----------



## gfunky (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats Zeek!  Very sneaky sneaky!!


----------



## dsa8864667 (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats Zeek!


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats pops!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 22, 2012)

Saluto congratulations brother


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats Zeek! I still expect you to spend a ridiculous amount of time on this site!!!


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome bro congrats!

POB's ass must be hella sore right now )


----------



## amore169 (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats Zeek!!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome, glad it all worked out.

Congrats.

The cocktail of death should come with a warning, may cause marriage.


----------



## DF (Jul 22, 2012)

Congratulations Old man.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats zeek.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats Brother!!


----------



## Cyborg (Jul 22, 2012)

Good for you! Congrats my freind!


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 22, 2012)

congrats man


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jul 22, 2012)

Very nice. I'm happy for you, brother.


----------



## Azog (Jul 22, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 22, 2012)

Congratz old man... Good call on not taking the honeymoon... With them death cocktails... One of u wouldn've walked alive...


----------



## Hurt (Jul 22, 2012)

A shot from the ceremony...


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats I knew you guys couldn't stay away from one another


----------



## Zeek (Jul 22, 2012)

LOL I didn;t allow any pics at all!!  Just starting working out again etc  why take a pic at my worst shape ya know?  she din't like that much but wedding pics get displayed all over the house,I do not want to look at my self shrunken lol

 I told her you take by yourself and you can photoshop me in with a pic from 6 months ago lol


 Thanks guys I really appreciate the support


----------



## Jake_House (Jul 22, 2012)

Atttta boy Zeek. Best wishes to you and the new wife!


----------



## DJ21 (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats Zeek!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 22, 2012)

Ez congratulations brother. I went and asked my girl to marry me yesterday. Must have been something in the air 

Good luck to you both


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 22, 2012)

Woooah! Congrats bro!

I got hitched less than a year ago and lovin it.... enjoy!


----------



## j2048b (Jul 22, 2012)

good luck bro, and congrats! thats cool!


----------



## stb1041 (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow that's awesome! Congrats Zeek


----------



## grind4it (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats! I wish you and Karen the best, brother.


----------



## Solid Snake (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats ez


----------



## Georgia (Jul 22, 2012)

You eloped? What the fu-izzle


----------



## Yaya (Jul 23, 2012)

bro, i know life has been tough on you but i would like to wish the two of you nothing but happiness!!

Blessings to you,her and your children


----------



## corvettels3 (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats big man..


----------



## Zeek (Jul 23, 2012)

You people really are awesome!!!  can't thank you enough for the support and well wishes!


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations brother, best wishes bro


----------



## TylerDurdn (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats Brotha!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 23, 2012)

lots of love and happiness to u from the Bundy family


----------



## Mr P (Jul 23, 2012)

congratulations Brother !!!


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats my friend!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 23, 2012)

Couldnt have happened to a better person man,you are the best!!! Best wishes my friend


----------



## SHRUGS (Jul 23, 2012)

Holy shit bro! WTF?!!!?? Congrats!!!! If you need the recipe for the blueberry bread for her lemme know


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 23, 2012)

congrats on the marriage brotha


----------



## traviswyliedime (Jul 23, 2012)

congrats brother zeek! hit her with the club!


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 23, 2012)

A man had two funerals. The first one he can smell the flowers and the second  one he can't.


----------



## MTgirl (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats bro!  Wishing you both all the happiness in the world


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Zeek (Jul 23, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> A man had two funerals. The first one he can smell the flowers and the second  one he can't.



 hmmmmmmmm  [-(


----------

